# âdeta



## kmaro

Turkiye,_* adeta*_ Avrupa'da bir ''turnusol'' islevi goruyor.


----------



## Honour

Turkey behaves *just like *alitmus paper in Europe.


----------



## kmaro

tesekkurler abi


----------



## Honour

rica ederim, ne demek.


----------



## badgrammar

Hi, I am just wondering about the "turnusol" and "alitmus paper", although the adeta is clear.

Isn't a turnusol a sun flower?  And I think litmus paper is said as a "litmus test" in English.  But is a _turnusol_ the same thing as a _litmus test_, or is it an analogy for the way a sunflower turns towards the sun? 

Sagol


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:


> Hi, I am just wondering about the "turnusol" and "alitmus paper", although the adeta is clear.


I guess _alitmus _was a typo, Onur means _"_a litmus paper".



badgrammar said:


> Isn't a turnusol a sun flower?


French _tournesol _is sun flower, but Turkish _turnusol _is not. Although the word has been borrowed from French, it only means litmus.

We call *sun flower* with several names:
*-ayçiçeği
-gün çiçeği
-gündöndü
-günebakan

*


badgrammar said:


> And I think litmus paper is said as a "litmus test" in English.


That's right. Litmus test corresponds to Turkish turnusol kağıdı with their second meanings. _(a decisive test)_


badgrammar said:


> But is a _turnusol_ the same thing as a _litmus test_, or is it an analogy for the way a sunflower turns towards the sun?


Enteresan bir teori; ama öyle değil. 

Like I've said; turnosol,_ the dye_, is just what we call litmus in Turkish and has nothing to do with sun flowers.


----------



## badgrammar

Tesekkür ederim, Chazzwozzer!


----------

